# xp3 issues



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

my xp3 just started making this really loud rattling noise and stopped pumping water......what just happened.?????? I took the lid off and checked the impeller....nothing seems to be wrong....???? any thoughts? anyone else had this problem???


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like it broke syphon. Check all the connections make sure they are tight, especially the press together connections. Refill the suction tube with water and make sure to put the screw-on cap on good and tight. This will reestablish the syphone.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Now that you mention that, I do remember that mine made a rattling noise when I tried to start it poorly primed. I found also that the connection of the parts of the inlet for the filter tend to come loose after awhile. So, that may be where the connection was broken. Mine dropped off when I was siphoning water out of the tank for a water change.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe you have a huge Malaysian Trumpet Snail caught in there....it happens!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've had this happen to. You need to reprime it. Did you do a water change or something recently? I usually just leave mine running when I change water. A little splashing water never hurt anyone.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

while I was waiting for some responses, I cleaned out the lid and the few parts that I could access. I put it back on and tried it again....it took about three times of removing and replacing the lid, but it did finally start to work....quietly. I did a water change, but it was on Thursday and I did leave the filter running. And I also thought it might have been a snail or even a shrimp. But I remembered that on Thursday I cleaned out the filter and removed about 50 juvenille shrimp!!! so I was sure that it wasnt a shrimp, and my filters intake "screen" isnt big enough to allow any sizeable snails that would cause such a clatter. Anyway, the problem is solved, and at least now I know that a broken siphon can cause this problem and I wont freak out next time !!!!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Neat trick with these - they have an awfully large ring that seals them along the top - rub it with vegetable oil now and then when doing cleanings, keeps the seal tight to the rim of the main housing... this is one thing that I've read about having to be replaced most often on the Filstars, so am careful to keep mine oiled a bit.


----------



## net (Mar 27, 2007)

I like to use petroleum jelly (Vasoline) on all o-rings


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

net said:


> I like to use petroleum jelly (Vasoline) on all o-rings


I do not recall exactly where this tidbit came to me or for that matter if it is accurate! The use of Vaseline on some o-rings, depending on the material they are made from, will cause the o-ring to deteriorate. The issue is that the petroleum based Vaseline does have a corrosive effect on some compounds that are used to make o-rings etc. Perhaps someone here can shed some further light on this issue. My trusted LFS guy recommends any non-petroleum based oil such as canola, corn, olive, etc.
Oh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you are going to use olive oil it must absolutely be EVOO!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Petroleum jelly can act as a plasticizer for certain types of rubber (latex immediately comes to mind as you aren't supposed to use vaseline with condoms and/or diaphragms).

-Charlie


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All rubber materials are affected by some greases or oils. If you know what the material of the O-ring is you can look up what greases/oils it is compatible with. As I recall, nitrile rubber does fine with petroleum based materials.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

This is an old thread, but check your hose lengths. Make sure they aren't too long. On the other hand, make sure they aren't too short. But I never cut my hose since I thought it'd be more convenient if i had to move my tank later it'd be better to have excess hose now, rather than need it later and need to buy it then. But, I ran into difficulty priming and the flow stopping a lot. Turns out the hose lengths were just too long.


----------

